# Suggestions for DIYer cordless drill?



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I’d recommend a lithium battery. They hold their charge longer whether you are talking about in use or instorage. And they don’t develope a memory like a Nicad.

I’d think you would be better off buying a combo kit of a drill and an impact driver. The more you use the impact driver, the less you use the drill for driving screws. I only use my drill as a driver when working in soft materials like partical board and want to set the clutch real low to prevent stripping out. With two batteries and charger, the combo set is real nice.

I would pick Bosch, DeWalt, or Makita, and would even consider Ryobi. I think the best way is to go to a store or two and actually handle the tools. Ask the guy if he can put a battery in it so you can feel the loaded balance. 
One of those tools is going to feel better in your hand. Different hands make for different choices.

Get an 18 volt tool (note Dewalt sells their 18v Li as 20v).


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Get an 18 volt tool (note Dewalt sells their 18v Li as 20v).


I agree with 18-20 volt. I converted my Dewalt cordless finish nailer from 18v to 20 volt so I could take advantage of the lithium battery set up.

I also own regular 18v Makita drill and driver as well as the Newer Makita lithium drill and driver. However, the one that holds the charge the longest is my Milwaukee 18v lithium.

OK, I got a lot of drills and drivers  Most bought from estate sales, etc.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> I agree with 18-20 volt. I converted my Dewalt cordless finish nailer from 18v to 20 volt so I could take advantage of the lithium battery set up.
> 
> I also own regular 18v Makita drill and driver as well as the Newer Makita lithium drill and driver. However, the one that holds the charge the longest is my Milwaukee 18v lithium.
> 
> OK, I got a lot of drills and drivers  Most bought from estate sales, etc.


 I just grab old ones that friends are chucking out and have batteries rebuilt with better batteries than they ever had new.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

If I had to have just one drill it'd be an 18V brushless Milwaukee. 
Their brushless line is called "fuel".....which makes no sense.....
but they're good tools.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

If it's only going to be used by you around the house, i'd get the ryobi 18 volt brushless drill, much cheaper than one of the pro makes, and will work just fine for your needs, wait to buy it after May 17th and get the 6 amp hour 2 pack battery for $119.99.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's you budget?
I have been using cordless Ryobi for many years.
One battery fits all there tools.
The tools and battery's are at least 1/2 the cost of other brands.
Most often someones trying to use the wrong tool to do the job, driving screws, use an impact driver not a drill!
I agree with OSO, it's rare I use a drill anymore since I bought an impact driver.
It can drive screws, drill holes, act as an impact wrench.
I totally agree there's other brands that have more torque, hold a charge longer, but at about double the price is it worth it?


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

I'd recommend the Milwaukee 12V line. Love mine. Inexpensive, great balance, lots of other bare tools you can add.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Marson said:


> I'd recommend the Milwaukee 12V line. Love mine. Inexpensive, great balance, lots of other bare tools you can add.


I use my Milwaukee 12V about 10 times as often my 18V drill and 
18V impact driver combined. Mentioned before I'd buy the 18V if 
I could only have, but I'd miss the 12V fuel constantly. 

Others here have suggested that a Ryobi is all a DIY'r needs. They 
might be right. I haven't owned a Ryobi in 20 years when they were 
Ni-Cads. It wasn't a great drill/battery......but that was then.....


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I'm willing to pay for a decent drill, but don't want to buy a Cadillac to run back and forth to the mailbox. I'm liking what I'm hearing about impact drivers. Do they function just like a drill as well as impact? Would that be a better choice over a drill? I've never handled one.


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

Mike Milam said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm willing to pay for a decent drill, but don't want to buy a Cadillac to run back and forth to the mailbox. I'm liking what I'm hearing about impact drivers. Do they function just like a drill as well as impact? Would that be a better choice over a drill? I've never handled one.


Try it you'll like it. They drive screws much better, are balanced better, don't grab and kick like a drill, and pretty much every drill bit is now available in the standard impact style. About the only time we get out the drill these days is using a hole saw.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Opinions please. I like the idea of the 6.0AH battery included.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...C-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-304755304-_-N


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Marson said:


> Try it you'll like it. They drive screws much better, are balanced better, don't grab and kick like a drill, and pretty much every drill bit is now available in the standard impact style. About the only time we get out the drill these days is using a hole saw.


Around xmas time a good time to buy for the Ryobi deals.
I use makita.
But I use mine all the time. And have over 15 of their cordless tools. And want the very best for my work. No doubt better than Ryobi.
But in your case Ryobi would be the best choice. Really is the best buy for the money and a decent product.

Get a kit that has at least the drill and impact driver. I use my impact twice as much. An example if you wanted to drive a 3" deck screw. The impact will do it with half the effort and less likely to strip the head of a screw.
But it is for driving screw and not drilling. Will not take a normal drill bit.
These kits are cheap enough on sale so get the kit.
Lithum batteries are great but keep in mind they do have a self life. More or less replace every 5 years. And a lot of time can buy in a kit cheaper than separate during the heavy december sale times.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Foe homeowner use, I do think as others above, and even for heavier use as Joe.... I do think Royabi is probably the very best value.

However, if value is important, I think you ought to give consideration to Rigid..
primarily for it's battery life replacement policy. Batteries are pricey, and they wear out...from use, from storage.

(I've sorta been stuck with Craftsman for 30+ years, as I first started with one, and as I hate different battery packs and I have most of their accesories. I used to buy their 3 year guarantee, for 15% of the tool cost, and just keep replacing the batteries every 2.9 years.) 

Not sure what I'm going to do now.

Maybe that's why they went broke.

Just a thought.


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

Here's an example of a drill bit set you can get for your impact: https://www.toolnut.com/milwaukee-4...yYBBRugVveKnP-esMVbShz3CWRWwgDxRoC6yYQAvD_BwE. Of course all the standard paddle bits fit in an impact too. If you have need for very specific drill sizes then you might want a regular drill, but like I said earlier, most everything is available for impact.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Mike Milam said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm willing to pay for a decent drill, but don't want to buy a Cadillac to run back and forth to the mailbox. I'm liking what I'm hearing about impact drivers. Do they function just like a drill as well as impact? Would that be a better choice over a drill? I've never handled one.


You're not likely to use your drill as screw driver on finer things as I do 
so the impact would likely work fine for you. Expect the impact would 
work well on anything where over-tightening isn't an issue. I'm guessing
a bit here cuz fact is I only use my impact on long wood screws.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Mike Milam said:


> Opinions please. I like the idea of the 6.0AH battery included.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...C-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-304755304-_-N



Do you want to drill or only drive fasteners?


https://www.amazon.com/Makita-CT225...rd_wg=O4RZC&psc=1&refRID=H66FJE7PWE6W2YKMRCJ6



There are better deals than this, you just have to look/watch for them.


Impact kit only:

$99

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074BHJQB3/?tag=toolguyd-20


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Another choice in the Milwaukee line and in about the same price range would be this 18 volt version. I prefer higher voltages for torque. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...l-with-Free-M18-Hackzall-2799-22CXP/300833661


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I’m a Milwaukee guy, but for the average DIYer it can be a bit overkill. If you’re looking for a good price/feature compromise, Ryobi will work for 90% of people looking for homeowner grade tools. 

My old boss used Makita, I wasn’t a huge fan of how some of their batteries wouldn’t work some of their tools. Just an annoyance really but all M18 batteries work all M18 tools.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I have pwr tools from nearly all major brands including Milwaukee, Bosch, Dewalt and Makita. All are good professional grade tools. My cordless tools are all Ryobi 18 volt and have been using the same system for 15+ years. The first tools were bulky and ran on Nicad batteries. The equivalent tools today are much smaller, and run on Li batteries. They recently started putting brushless motors in some tools. Its hard to beat their price points compared to other brands mentioned. I am not suggesting that they are as good as the pro grade tools, But I have yet to kill one. A few grew legs.
Just the other day I was running a 3" hole saw in 3/4 advantech subfloor. Not sure how much more anyone would need from a cordless tool.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Marson said:


> Here's an example of a drill bit set you can get for your impact: https://www.toolnut.com/milwaukee-4...yYBBRugVveKnP-esMVbShz3CWRWwgDxRoC6yYQAvD_BwE. Of course all the standard paddle bits fit in an impact too. If you have need for very specific drill sizes then you might want a regular drill, but like I said earlier, most everything is available for impact.


Looks like a deal. Thanks


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I appreciate the feedback greatly. I see several truly viable options. My have to choose by color, lol... JK.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> I'm looking to buy one I can depend on.


When I went to buy a cordless drill, I noticed that only the Ryobi still gave 2 batteries wit it. So that's what I bought.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> When I went to buy a cordless drill, I noticed that only the Ryobi still gave 2 batteries wit it. So that's what I bought.


That would be a big deal to me as well.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry didn't read all posts. Check youtube for Ave. He takes them apart for review and I would not buy from harborfreight or lowes, etc. Even if weekend projects, brand is just better and saves you regrets.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

If you decide to go impact, be aware there are 1/4" and 1/2" sizes.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Just a follow up. Ace hardware made my decision for me this morning. I picked up this set for 149.99 plus tax. The 2 batteries are just 1.3AH, but I have read they hold a charge really well for a home user.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I started out the the 12v NiCad Dewalt setup, and when I died after about 8 years, I replaced it with a Drill/Impact combo kit from Milwauker (M18v Lithium), and I use the devil out of both tools. I'm about ready to get an extra battery or two for when my existing ones bite the dust in the middle of a job.

You should get good use out of those Dewalts you just bought.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Slightly off topic, but 100% off. I noticed my neighbor has the same looking Dewalt drill, but they are NiCad. Will the Lith battery work on the NiCad body?


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Mike Milam said:


> Slightly off topic, but 100% off. I noticed my neighbor has the same looking Dewalt drill, but they are NiCad. Will the Lith battery work on the NiCad body?


Not sure on that. I was going to recommend this kit for a budget.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-1...=ad7eca86595311e8831602ced187688b0INT&cj=true

But you are much better off with the dewalt kit you got. I am a makita fan but do like the dewalt cordless nailers better and have the finish and framer nailers. If ever in need you can use the same dewalt batterys.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Mike Milam said:


> Slightly off topic, but 100% off. I noticed my neighbor has the same looking Dewalt drill, but they are NiCad. Will the Lith battery work on the NiCad body?




They did on the Ryobi tools, I still on occasion use a couple of my original drills. Gave up the nicads several years ago. 20 DC volts is 20 DC volts. I couldn't foresee a problem unless the MFG changed the mounting.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

It's really 18 volts, calling it 20v is just a marketing ploy.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

This was another really good deal
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-1...=fddeed525a2611e89f31363f2c00ba5d0INT&cj=true


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

It's really hard to beat the deal on Rigid brand from Home Depot . I say that because of the lifetime warranty which includes the batteries ! Last week I purchased a kit which had the drill and torque driver . It included two 1.4 amp/hour lithium batteries and as a bonus two 4.0 amp/hour lithium batteries . The entire set was 179.99 . Everything has a lifetime warranty you just have to register the items online . 

The electrician that did my man cave turned me on to these , he said he's had one battery go bad and had a switch go flaky.........both fixed/replaced no charge . Hard to beat that ! And the kit I purchased is the brushless technology . I just used the torque driver the other day with the 4.0 battery it has some balls !


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm already invested in the M18v platform with Milwaukee branded tools, so I still have room to go with the M18 Red upgrades. However, it's good to hear about the Rigid options -- I had not heard about their lifetime warranty. I'll keep that in mind, though.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Mike Milam said:


> Slightly off topic, but 100% off. I noticed my neighbor has the same looking Dewalt drill, but they are NiCad. Will the Lith battery work on the NiCad body?



They sell an adapter for about $35, it allows you to use the new Lithium batteries with the old Nicad tools. Makes transition a lot easier, you can get the new batteries and charger and still be able to use your old nicad tools. If and when they do fail you can move right to the new tools. 

The 20v batteries are actually only 18v. The 20v max name was not completely a marketing ploy. DeWalt does continue to manufacture and sell both batteries and tools to maintain their old 18v tool line that many customers are heavily invested in. They couldn't really offer two 18v tool versions that don't work together, that would be too confusing for customers.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

One minor point... 18V and 20V are the same. Lithium cells all operate at the same voltage. It's just that some mfgs use a bogus rating hot off the charger instead of the nominal voltage.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Follow up: I registered all my tools/batteries online and yesterday received an email from Rigid stating that my registration had been " approved " and I was all set . I think the approval process is Rigid confirming a legitimate purchase and part numbers/serial numbers . For now I'm a happy camper and the future will see how good the warranty really is .


----------



## TexasT (May 26, 2018)

I've been getting refurbished Hitachi brand from bigskytools.com
I have a 5/8" corded hammer drill I got for less than $30 shipped on a deal where they had free shipping, and a cordless 12v kit with drill, impact, flashlight, charger and two batteries. 12v isn't 18v power but it isn't 18v heavy either and if I need bigger power I get out the corded Milwaukee hole shooter. These are great for around the house stuff. I've been through 14.4v dewalt and 14.4v Milwaukee that the batteries stopped taking a charge and for the $70 or so I paid for the kit these are a bargain to me.

https://bigskytool.com/hitachi-kc10dfl2-12v-cordless-combo-kit-reconditioned.html

Looks like they are a bit more for the nice reconditioned one.


----------



## FitzJohn_1960 (Jan 17, 2018)

I absolutely would not do without an impact driver so if you are starting out, a 2-tool kit in any brand will usually include a drill/driver and an impact. I love my Milwaukee M12 brushed drill/driver and impact driver. 

I needed an 18v hammerdrill and looked at the options. All but the cheapest ones are drill & driver & hammerdrill, so I knew if I got a good 18v hammerdrill I'd have a good 18v drill too. I ended up with the brushless Ryobi 18v hammerdrill for $129 from HD. The brushless Ryobi 18v line reviews well online, and the great thing is that the batteries from my old Ryobi One 18v tools hooked right up. That is something Ryobi is committed to.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

I need to clarify something on the batteries in the kit I purchased . The 1.4 amp/hour batteries are covered under the lifetime warranty . The 4.0 batteries have a 3 year warranty , apparently because the pair of 4.0 's were in a " bonus pack " . I'm good with that I still have two batteries with a lifetime warranty . I just didn't want to mislead anyone .


----------

